# skilled Immigration



## Attique (Aug 26, 2012)

Plz confirm how much time take for skilled immigration??


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 18, 2012)

Attique said:


> Plz confirm how much time take for skilled immigration??


Hi,

I think it's quite subjective because it depends on how fast you can complete the documentation process, then state sponsorship (I assume you are asking re 176 sub class visa), finally the DIAC lodgement. My whole journey took 6 months. The longest being documentation process with the skill assessment authority. State sponsorship took 2 months and DIAC 1.5 months.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Attique (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot for brief information


----------

